# Ferries to Corsica?



## 106504 (Aug 16, 2007)

Any advice/info?

Wanted to go from Genoa to Bastia next year with Moby Lines but according to www.viamare.com there is a height restriction of 2.20m, in spite of them doing a special "Camper" ticket!

Looks like it'll have to be either Savona or Livorno to Bastia with Corsica/Sardinia Ferries, if there is a height restriction.

Seems to cost approximately Eur60 + Eur30 for each metre over 5m in length + Eur20 per person each way.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferries to Corsica*

 
Hi there, the idea of a height restriction didn't ring true, so had a look on the Moby site : www.moby.it

There isn't a height restriction as such, since they also carry HGV's, but it's just that IF you are over 2.20 m. you have to inform them at time of booking.
For the special camper ticket however, you can only take advantage of this if you are not over 7m.
The camping on board tickets are only available for Sardegna i.e. Livorno or Piombino to Olbia, and only during the summer season.
HTH.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 106504 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks very much eddied.

It did seem a bit strange!

Have you any advice as to which is the better crossing? We always travel down to Italy via Germany and Austria but for once I thought we'd get a Swiss vignette and go from Basle to Milano and then Genova. The advantage of dropping down to Livorno however would be to do some walking at La Spezia.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi,you would have more choice out of Livorno, with Moby and Corsica ferries. In which case I would come via the Gothard to Milano, then Milano - Parma, Parma - La Spezia, and there you are!
enjoy your trip.
saluti, eddied


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here http://www.ferrylines.com/
chapter


----------

